# Dior Skin Forever Foundation?



## Shera76 (May 30, 2008)

I have been hearing some very good things about Dior Skin Forver. Are all the rumors true??? I have a very oily T zone...would you recommend Dior skin for me anyway?? My sister insists it's a god send, but I would like to know if people with combination skin have had the same success. Thanks!

Z


----------



## andrrea (May 30, 2008)

Check out this thread:

https://forum.makeuptalk.com/f11...eup-70428.html

HTH


----------



## bulbul (May 30, 2008)

I have heard alot of good thing about is too, but I havnt used it my self.


----------



## katnahat (May 31, 2008)

I bought it. I have very oily skin.

It is very true about it melting into your skin. The coverage is lovely. It does contain oil so it does not hold up with my oily skin. It breaks down badly.

It's hard to find a good shade. The shade that was the best for me was not matching my white skin (no tanning), it was a bit dark. The next shade down was a bit too light. Bottomline there was no "happy medium" for me.

I had to return it because it just wouldn't hold up. It was very disappointing. The first hour it was on looked fabulous! It bet it's perfect for people with dry skin.


----------



## Starfyres (May 31, 2008)

Heard alot of good about it, but never used either..


----------



## YourOneAndOnly (May 31, 2008)

i have tried it and returned it b/c i couldn't find a good match. I prefer MUFE Mat Velvet, i swear by this foundation


----------



## princessP (Jun 4, 2008)

Need to try this out. Sounds promising for my skin.


----------



## lauren84 (Jun 4, 2008)

Originally Posted by *YourOneAndOnly* /img/forum/go_quote.gif i have tried it and returned it b/c i couldn't find a good match. I prefer MUFE Mat Velvet, i swear by this foundation MUFE MV is great foundation..the only liquid I can wear. I ordered the Dior and had to return it..it wasn't enough for my oily skin...it didn't control the shine enough. I did have luck with the color match but that was all.


----------



## laurreenn (Jun 4, 2008)

color matching is very hard with that line especially if you're a minority. it seems like that line caters to people with red/pink undertones (ie mostly caucasian women) because they had very limited yellow/golden which would help a lot of women. plus the shades JUMPED a lot..as an above user said "no happy medium" between a lot of shades. i did find a shade that was a close match that i bought, however on my normal/combo skin it got cakey after a few hours. not only that, but if you have any blemishes, it'll bring attention to it.


----------



## classylass (Jun 4, 2008)

im so excited to try this out! i hope itll come in my shade since im so light lol


----------



## PiinkLady (Jun 7, 2008)

It's such a great foundation...I love the liquid, but I think that might be better to use during colder seasons...Im combination to oily especially during the summer. I just bought the compact foundation its literally the same thing....ITS AMAZING! I LOVE IT! It feels like Im not wearing anything.


----------



## PinkNLacy (Jun 7, 2008)

I wasn't impressed by it..at all. But I know lots of people love it so maybe it just depends on the person.


----------



## blueangel1023 (Jun 7, 2008)

It worked well for me, but that's because I happen to have dry skin. It should be fine if you have a combo of oily, but since their shades are limited it can be a bit hard finding a perfect match. I use 030 Med Beige but for the summer its a tad too light for me. I have to use Honey Beige and mix it in with the Med Beige in order to get the right color for me. I find it great to use in fall/winter, but during the spring/summer time I rather use something light such as a tinted moisturizer since it has SPF.


----------



## Shera76 (Jun 9, 2008)

Where can I get the Mufe foundation??

Originally Posted by *PiinkLady* /img/forum/go_quote.gif It's such a great foundation...I love the liquid, but I think that might be better to use during colder seasons...Im combination to oily especially during the summer. I just bought the compact foundation its literally the same thing....ITS AMAZING! I LOVE IT! It feels like Im not wearing anything.



I also have combo skin especially in the summer. I find that it doesnt control the shine as much as I want it to, but it does better than Mac studio fix. With studio fix, my face seemed to get oiler and rubbed off on EVERYTHING in the summer. I was actually thinking of getting the dior liquid foundation too(I currently have the powder compact)...would you say its better not to for the summer? I wanted to see how it would look with both..see how the coverage is. Would the liquid make me oiler?
By the way, try applying it with a Kabuki brush..its great!

Z


----------



## StereoXGirl (Jun 9, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Shera76* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Where can I get the Mufe foundation?? According to the MUFE website, this is where you can get it in Switzerland:
*Switzerland*

*ZÃ¼rich*

*Nuno Styling*

Augustinerstrasse 12

CH-8001 ZÃ¼rich

*www.nunostyling.ch*

+41 1 211 11 60


----------



## Nick007 (Jun 9, 2008)

I also have combo oily skin and this isn't cutting it anymore. I still look t-zone shiny and i hate it. I've been using it since around feb, but it just isn't working out, but i did match up freakin perfect with one of their shades! I'm thinking of trying the MUFE one or a NYX one, still don't know. I'm waiting to run out of this one first.


----------



## Shera76 (Jun 10, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Nick007* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I also have combo oily skin and this isn't cutting it anymore. I still look t-zone shiny and i hate it. I've been using it since around feb, but it just isn't working out, but i did match up freakin perfect with one of their shades! I'm thinking of trying the MUFE one or a NYX one, still don't know. I'm waiting to run out of this one first. I know what you mean. I came home today and saw my nose was really shiny. This might be ok for fall, but I dont know if its ok for the summer. I'm not sure what to try next.

Originally Posted by *lauren84* /img/forum/go_quote.gif MUFE MV is great foundation..the only liquid I can wear. I ordered the Dior and had to return it..it wasn't enough for my oily skin...it didn't control the shine enough. I did have luck with the color match but that was all. Would you say MV is better or *Mat Velvet + Matifying Foundation* ?


----------



## Nick007 (Jun 10, 2008)

I want to try that one mat velvet + matifying, hopefully sephora will give me a sample, but none of the colors match up next to the dior one that i matched exactly to.


----------



## Shera76 (Jun 16, 2008)

Originally Posted by *lauren84* /img/forum/go_quote.gif MUFE MV is great foundation..the only liquid I can wear. I ordered the Dior and had to return it..it wasn't enough for my oily skin...it didn't control the shine enough. I did have luck with the color match but that was all. I'm trying to purchase both the liquid and powder in honey beige, but there is no powder in honey beige! How come? Can you suggest any powder colors in Mufe that might work well? I'm really curious about trying this. I want something that will combat my T zone.
Z


----------



## fawp (Jun 16, 2008)

Dior Forever tends to work better with normal to dry skin while DiorSkin Pure Light is better suited for oiler skin types. I've tried this one and I like it but I have extremely oily skin and the CHANEL Mat Lumiere and MUFE Matte Velvet work much better for me. They have mattifiers in their formulas where as the Dior is simply oil free.


----------



## Shera76 (Jun 16, 2008)

Funny that you say that because I have been looking at both those two. One problem though...I found Mufe liquid foundation in honey beige, but they dont have that color in powder! I usually like to buy both and use the powder as a setter, but how can I if they dont have the same color? Can you recommend using a mufe powder that goes well with honey beige? And is Mufe better than Chanel? Which do you prefer? Thanks so much for your feedback

Z


----------



## fawp (Jun 16, 2008)

I'm not sure about the powder...if you go to Sephora, you can swatch the powder over the foundation and find one that matches. Or you could try the CHANEL Poudre Christaline Powder; it's completely transparent and matches your foundation perfectly. I love this powder because most trans powders have a lot of yellow in them it's hard for me to find one that matches my skin tone.

Personally, I prefer CHANEL's Mat Lumiere to MUFE Matte Velvet because it has more coverage, a lighter feel, and gives a more luminous, glowly effect to my skin. Having said that, it costs almost twice as much as the MUFE Matte Velvet. I tend to use MUFE as my running around/lazy day makeup (i.e. when I'm running errands, going to the gym, etc.).


----------



## Shera76 (Jun 16, 2008)

Thanks so much for the suggestions. I was actually going to get the MUfe, and was ready to pay over 30 dollars just for shipping! I live in Switzerland, and we don't have Sephora here, or any other chains that carry that brand. We DO however have a Chanel store and various counters in select make up stores. I personally prefer something that can give me coverage, but also something that will control the shiny t-zone, or not make it worse anyway. I want a foundation that can cover up circles, or that "tired skin" that we get sometimes throughout the work week. I don't mind if it doesn't last all day, but I want it to give me good coverage, while still feeling natural. Of all these, would you definitely say Chanel is the best?


----------



## fawp (Jun 16, 2008)

The CHANEL Mat Lumiere is definately the best! Like I said before, it's got great coverage, a beautiful luminous finish, it's mattes your natural oil (which keeps you from being shiny AND extends the life of the makeup), moisturiziers your skin with animal fats (which are very different from oils...and trust me even oily skin types need moisture...that's what keeps your skin healthy and soft), does not clog pores or cause breakouts, and lasts for twelve hours (I not sure if I've worn it that long but I usually put my makeup on a 6:30AM and when I get home from work at 9:00PM it still looks good). I definately recommend this product! Every time I wear it, people compliment me on my "flawless, porcelain skin." And trust me...my skin is no where near flawless. Plus, if you have a CHANEL counter near you, they can find your shade and give you a week's sample. That why you can try it for several days and make sure you like it before paying for a full bottle.


----------



## Shera76 (Jun 16, 2008)

You are GREAT. Thanks again for your feedback and lengthy descriptions.. I will let you know what happens.


----------



## fawp (Jun 16, 2008)

Of course! I hope it works as well for you as it does for me.


----------

